# My Cinematography Reel 2015



## psheets (Feb 18, 2015)

Applied to UCLA, USC, AFI and Dodge College.






http://YouTube.com/ShooterEsquire


----------



## brandon segelke (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey there, I also submitted a reel as my visual example, I was wondering were you accepted? All I have seen are short film submissions. Can reels still get you accepted into the program, specifically USC and UCLA.


----------

